# Come Vape with me...



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

Saw this on a UK Forum and thought it was an interesting concept...

Have you tried a rank(disgusting, weird, arb, unknown) juice and put it on video? If so, this is the post for your bravery and our entertainment!

The first of hopefully many - Ketchup!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

Roast Chicken...


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

I'm sure bacon will still make an appearance in this list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/13)

Tomato Ketchup


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/12/13)

pizza , bbq spare ribs , fish paste , bovril / marmite , oh and a SA special biltong / boerewors ?? he he he

Reactions: Like 1


----------

